# Omega Pocket Watches



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi all.

Looking for some assistance in buying a decent pocket watch - preferably Omega.

I get married in less than 7 weeks now, and need a gift for my best man. I'd always had a watch in mind, but when we got fitted for suits a couple of weeks ago he happened to mention that a classic pocket watch would go well with the waistcoat.

I must admit I was quite impressed - he's never shown an interest in watches before - but he does wear a suit quite regularly so this might be a good idea.

I've seen quite a nice gold plated Omega in a jewellers in Manchester city centre and negotiated it down to Â£120. No idea on Calibre etc - the lad was reluctant to open it up but did say there were a couple of members of staff who would. Need to pop back in this week and check it out properly.

In the mean-time, could anyone point me to a good website with info on (preferably Omega) pocket watches?

Done a bit of googling but only finding odds and sods - I'd like something a bit more comprehensive.

It doesn't necessarily have to be Omega, but thats what I collect primarily and I'm hoping to ignite a bit of a watch spark in him too!

Thanks in advance. I'm new to pocket watches so relying on the experts here!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Not very much information to go on but if that Omega comes with a chain and a guarantee from the shop, then I would consider it a fair price.

You might be able to 'negotiate' an engraving to commemorate the event but I think that might be pushing it a bit.

I think it's a great idea

Chris


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Not very much information to go on but if that Omega comes with a chain and a guarantee from the shop, then I would consider it a fair price.
> 
> You might be able to 'negotiate' an engraving to commemorate the event but I think that might be pushing it a bit.
> 
> ...


I don't fancy engraving on a g/p case - seen it done before and it can look a bit untidy when its not gold underneath.

The watch is a fairly small open face affair, but comes as the watch only, not a chain.

I'll stick a few more details up when I've been for a second look. Fancy it as a winner though.


----------



## MorganNick (Dec 17, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Looking for some assistance in buying a decent pocket watch - preferably Omega.
> 
> ...


You can see Omega Pocket watch information by visiting the link omegawatches.com/gents/specialities/olympic-pocket-watch-1932/51092000


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

This is just my opinion, but I would never buy a pocket watch that's gold-plated. The gold rubs off very easily and that uneven gold/steel look, is really unattractive when you're trying to look classy.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Have you had any luck with your quest ?

Julian (L)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not really Julian, been searching high and low and now the wedding budget is spent!

I'm sure something will present itself in the next week or so - I do have my eye on a nice 1908 Waltham for him, again gold plated.

Wouldn't have been my first choice but its in a shop that a friend of mine manages, so its not going to be expensive. Marked up at Â£200, probably going to cost me half that.

Omega would have been ideal, but I missed the one I had spotted in Manchester and they don't seem to present themselves very often, at least not cheaply!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I should like to point out that if it's a 1908 Waltham, it's gold FILLED, not gold-plated. And gold-fill is a hell of a lot better than gold-plate.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I would agree with Shangas, Kev...if it's 1908, it must be 'gold filled' (some sellers put gold plated when they mean gold filled). I don't think they had electro plating back in 1908!

I did a post in the thread 'What Watch' about the difference between the two, and the photos that I used were of my 1908 Waltham!  Here


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Strangely enough, my gold-filled Waltham is from 1908 too.

(a lowly Moon case though)










Terrible pic...sorry.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You know, I used to have a Waltham 1908 too. It was a huntercase watch. But it kept terrible time, so I sold it. I'm now on the hunt for a new hunter case watch...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Like I said, the watch was a pain in the ass. I'm sure if I spent enough time with it, it could keep great time, but it was just a hopeless case. So I sold it to someone who will hopefully find more use for it than I will.

Luckily for you, I still have the photographs.




























As much as I would love to own a nice hunter-case watch, this one was just a pain in the ass. It's a 1926 Waltham M1908. Seven jewels. My other 7-jewel Waltham keeps time a damn sight better than this one, which is why I got rid of this watch.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice Waltham...........

The Omega's are usually nice, I have one with the 5 shields in the back and is silver with a gold ring around the outside. The best ones are obviously the early ones with Omega making the case as well. They usually have the standard 15 / 17 jewel movement in, the one to look out for is the DDR movement which is seriously high end, Gold Chatons, Chronometer balance etc.

I would offer you my Omega but the dial is chipped, I did have another one much better which sold on fleabay for Â£125

All the best for the Wedding!!!


----------

